#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  VNIT Nagpur admission, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## ajaytopgun

VNIT Nagpur also referred to as NIT Nagpur, formerly Regional College of Engineering, Nagpur (REC) and Visvesvaraya Regional College of Engineering, Nagpur (VRCE), is a premier public engineering and research institution in India. It is located in Nagpur, Maharashtra, in central India. The institute has been consistently ranked among the best fifteen engineering colleges in India. It was established in June 1960 by the Government of India and later named in honor of engineer, planner and statesman, Sir Mokshagundam Visvesvaraya.

*VNIT Nagpur Year of Establishment:* 1960.
*
VNIT Nagpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.
*
VNIT Nagpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Website :* http://www.vnit.ac.in/html_vnit/

*E-mail* : dr_acd@vnit.ac.in

*Contact* : 0712-2222828

*Approved By* : University Grants Commission

*
COURSES OFFERED*

*      B.TECH

*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringMining EngineeringElectrical and Electronics Engineering

* B.ARCH.

*  Architecture

*INSTITUTE FEE

**Particulars*
*Amount*

One Time Fees
₹15500 (for B.Tech), ₹16800 (for B.Arch.)

Tuition Fee
₹35000

Other Fees
₹4100

*Total*
*₹54600 (for B.Tech.), ₹55900 (for B.Arch.)*


*HOSTEL FEE*


*Particulars*
*Amount*

Caution Money (Per year, adjustable)
₹500

Mess Deposit (Per year, adjustable as per actual)
₹28000

Room Rent (Per year)
₹8000

Adv.-Electricity Charges (Peryear, adjustable as per actual)
₹4500

Adv.-Water Charges (Per year, adjustable as per actual)
₹700

Recreation (Per year)
₹100

Crockery (Per year)
₹200

Breakages (Per year)
₹300

Depreciation Fund (one time)
₹300

Welfare Fee (one time)
₹800

Allied Services (Per year)
₹10000

*Total*
*₹53400*



PLACEMENTS

*Company Name*
*No. of Students*

3DPLM Software Solutions Limited
2

ACG Worldwide
2

Amazon
6

Bajaj Auto Ltd
4

Bajaj Steel
5

Barclays Technology Centre India
6

Brahmos Aerospace
1

Bristlecone India Ltd
1

C DOT
4

Coal India
46

Crompton Greaves Ltd.
9

Cybage
2

Diebold Systems Private Limited
7

DRDO
2

Emami Ltd
2

EXL Decision Analytics
14

Factset Systems India Pvt. Ltd.
6

FCS
6

FinIQ
4

Fluor Daniel (I) Pvt. Ltd.
3

Fractal Analytics
10

Future Group
1

Futures First
5

Ginger Webs Pvt. Ltd.
5

Goldman Sachs
2

Hero MotoCorp
5

Hewlett Packard
2

Hindalco Industires Ltd.
4

Honda 2 Wheelers
4

HUL
6

HZL
4

IBM India Pvt.Ltd
12

Infocepts
2

Infosys
8

Johnson & Johnson
4

JSW
32

JSWEnergy
2

Jubilant Life S
5

Kalyani Steels Ltd.
6

L & T ECC
34

L & T Powai
13

L & T Tech Services
1

Lafarge
1

LG
3

Lupin
7

MAQ Software
1

Misys Software Solutions Ltd.
3

Morgan Stanley
1

Mu Sigma
9

Mysmartprice
1

NMRCL(Nagpur Metro Rail Corporation Ltd.)
7

Nucleus Software exports Limited
3

Numerify Software India Pvt Ltd
6

Nvidia Graphics Pvt. Ltd.
1

OFSS
2

Oracle India Pvt. Ltd.
4

PepsiCo
2

Persistent Systems Pvt. Ltd.
2

Pidilite Industries Ltd.
2

Praj industries Ltd.
3

Premium Transmission Ltd.
1

Principal Global Services Pvt.Ltd.
7

Reliance Industries Limited
29

Reliance Jio Infocomm
10

Researchwire Knowledge Solutions Pvt. Ltd.
3

RetailOn
1

Rishabh Instruments
1

S&P Capital
2

SHV Energy Pvt. Ltd.
3

SMS Infrastructure Ltd.
10

Snapdeal
2

Sokrati
1

Sterlite Technology Ltd.
4

Sulzer India Ltd.
2

Sunflag Iron & Steel
5

Tata ELXSI
1

Tata Hitachi Construction Machinery Ltd.
1

Tata Motors
10

Tata Power
3

Tavisca Solutions
3

TCE
8

Tesco HSC
5

Thermax
2

Thyseenkrupp
5

UHDE India Pvt. Ltd.
6

Unisys
6

UPL
2

VA TECH WABAG LTD
6

Verity
5

Walter P. Moore
1

WSP Global
1

ZS Associates
14

*Total*
*517*


*Vnit Nagpur Cutt Off 2015
*
Quota
Institute Name
Branch name
Open Rank
Open(PwD) Rank
OBC Rank
OBC(PwD) Rank
SC Rank
SC(PwD) Rank
ST Rank
ST(PwD) Rank

OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
571
1923
2328
2328
2444
4352
0
0
7221
8398
0
0
17794
43536
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Architecture
1057
2802
0
0
3560
4700
104044
104044
7883
11378
0
0
11871
21153
0
0

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering
9927
18077
223575
223575
19153.1
26427
537346
537346
33296
101052
0
0
114008
279222
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Chemical Engineering
7015
16267
229839
229839
19919
23512
0
0
76554
115083
0
0
109554
171292
0
0

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
7258
16843
0
0
17537
24050
0
0
37814
83395
434764
434764
150146
257264
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Civil Engineering
6775
11481
209416
209416
13527
18506
285854
285854
41531
73302
0
0
87304
95251
0
0

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
2184
5067
148671
148671
5514
10798
0
0
8803
54660
304216
304216
103100
178488
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Computer Science & Engineering
3049
4663
54347
54347
6104
9534
0
0
23828
52533
0
0
68801
97988
0
0

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
4821
12398
323760
323760
13152
18709
329929
329929
34768
76649
0
0
64456
233075
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
4817
6779
0
0
9999
12268
348803
348803
42179
64787
0
0
41373
101998
0
0

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
3719
9547
188774
188774
10860
16071
520998
520998
25854
86072
0
0
119565
146212
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
3214
5214
0
0
7268
10010
0
0
40111
62623
746014
746014
81099
100550
0
0

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
2487
7494
315140
315140
7853
14042
0
0
19395
68656
0
0
106040
118574
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mechanical Engineering
4576
6887
152828
152828
7071
11872
0
0
41395
53605
0
0
75610
97835
0
0

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering
15335
22877
0
0
25519
34952
0
0
101950
120667
0
0
322880
339768
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering
14394
20954
636909
636909
22292
29414
0
0
101574
137609
0
0
160622
205293
0
0

HS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mining Engineering
23330
27486
0
0
30029
40837
0
0
102328
135946
0
0
299113
299113
0
0

OS
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Mining Engineering
16726
23586
0
0
25137
28126
0
0
83381
109097
0
0
188785
197384
0
0








  Similar Threads: VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

